# A bull red in the Upper Chesapeake Bay, MD (Sep 14, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I got lucky again. This year, I just couldn’t fish regularly. I barely fish. 

After weeks of no fishing, I went to the Rod & Reel marina (west) in Chesapeake Beach, MD for a morning fish.
I ended up with a bull red on a 3 OZ white bucktail with a 6” white shad.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sweet catch man!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

That's awesome! Nice catch! Reds are certainly fun. :fishing:


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice bull red Joe. Going to Hatteras Drum fishing for three weeks next month. Makes me wish I was hooked up now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful fish brother.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> Nice bull red Joe. Going to Hatteras Drum fishing for three weeks next month. Makes me wish I was hooked up now. Thanks for sharing.


Big redfish are on the move in September to mid October in VA water. So it will be real good in NC in October. Good luck

Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea I go ever October for three weeks. Can’t wait!


----------

